# Support(Ea und Games for Windows)



## Gast1324 (5. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein problem mit mein bulletstorm key.
Nun wollte ich den Support anschreiben, bin aber nach einer halben Stunde jetzt wiklich am verzweifeln, da ich sowohl keinne gehenden Support bei Ea noch bei Windows gefunden habe
Kann mir jemand vll einen gehenden Link zum live support schicken?
Wäre sehr nett
MFG Rogash


----------



## ShiZon (5. November 2011)

Hi Rogash,

schau mal bitte hier, ich glaube dort könntest du eine Antwort finden. EA-Origin: Möglicherweise schwerwiegende Probleme mit Aktivierung alter EA-Spiele und Verlust von Store-DLC - dlc, ea origin


----------



## Gamefruit93 (5. November 2011)

Hier kannst du dich anmelden und deine Frage stellen:
https://customersupport.ea.com/loginapp/login.do?loginrequired=true&passive=true&locale=de_DE&skin=sfdc-ea&surl=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ea.com%2Flogin%3FretUrl%3D%2Fconnect-with-us


----------

